# Upcoming AW 2014-2015



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Here is the flyer that AW was handing out at the Ihobby Expo. It shows upcoming releases and sets for the rest of 2014 and the first half of 2015. (Thanks to Bad L for scanning this for me.) This should generate some conversation.

There are photos of the XT R16 Mustang/Hemi cars that show the colors.
There is a photo of the Buford T. Justice police car. (Is that a new body?)
There are photos of the Batman R15. (Biff! Sock! Pow!)

There is another Legends release and another Legends drag strip next year. 
There is a Willys TJ release. I hope they have some real sponsors.
There is a Knight Rider set with KITT and KARR. That must be a new body.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW  the 4-Gear Grand-Am is back.... albeit Cat Woman themed....Grrrr

Wish we had pix of the T-Jet Willys and 1/4 Mile Legends paint schemes ?


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> WOW  the 4-Gear Grand-Am is back.... albeit Cat Woman themed....Grrrr
> 
> Wish we had pix of the T-Jet Willys and 1/4 Mile Legends paint schemes ?


It doesn't require a crystal ball Ralphthe3rd to see the paint schemes of the next Legends FC's. Simply check out the diecast FC's Auto World released. The 71 Chevy Camaro will be either " Fighting Irish " or " Jeg's ". The 72 Mustang will be " Shirley " cha cha " Muldowney " or " Trojan Horse ". The Charger will be " Don Garlits " or " White Bear Dodge ". You can bet they'll release 2 more Mustangs: " Cha Cha Muldowney " and " Trojan Horse ", Camaro " Fighting Irish ", and last but not least the " Don Garlits " charger. The same exact cars as the previous 2 releases. Same bodies, ....new paint job. With Auto World you know what to expect. The Riddler's 56 Ford green pickup ? My memory must be failing me as I don't recall the Riddler having his own car. I'm sure he simply stole the Batmobile. Cat Woman had no car either; but she should have had the Catmobile. LOL :tongue:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/GS said:


> It doesn't require a crystal ball Ralphthe3rd to see the paint schemes of the next Legends FC's. Simply check out the diecast FC's Auto World released. The 71 Chevy Camaro will be either " Fighting Irish " or " Jeg's ". The 72 Mustang will be " Shirley " cha cha " Muldowney " or " Trojan Horse ". The Charger will be " Don Garlits " or " White Bear Dodge ". You can bet they'll release 2 more Mustangs: " Cha Cha Muldowney " and " Trojan Horse ", Camaro " Fighting Irish ", and last but not least the " Don Garlits " charger. The same exact cars as the previous 2 releases. Same bodies, ....new paint job. With Auto World you know what to expect. The Riddler's 56 Ford green pickup ? My memory must be failing me as I don't recall the Riddler having his own car. I'm sure he simply stole the Batmobile. Cat Woman had no car either; but she should have had the Catmobile. LOL :tongue:


I'm "IN" on the Dirty Mary/Crazy Larry.. & the Vanishing point cars...
in the release 17 silver screen series....
would love 2 know "What" is in the Next-Release of silver screen's..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to have a guess Terry that the purpose of Batman Release 15 is so that Autoworld can sell more slot cars....seeing as they are a company that makes and sells slots. 

I really don't understand the bashing that goes on over Autoworld releasing new paintschemes on bodies. Maybe there is a bit less variety than the good old days of Aurora but Aurora went bust because it tried to do it all. I'd rather have a sustainable surviving slot car company making cars than another dead one. 

And Autoworld have a bigger range of bodies out than Racemasters currently do for example. 

I'm excited to see KITT coming out as an AW Chassis. I've never managed to get my Ideal chassis KITTs to work. 

And is Mustang 50 years set going to be an XT or SIII set. Or the much rumoured AW re-release of the Marchon MR-1 chassis. That would be rather cool. 

Two new Charger Daytonas while my spending ban from the wife continues....sad times.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Gareth said:


> And is Mustang 50 years set going to be an XT or SIII set.


The Mustang set is X-Traction. It will be here soon.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

A/GS

I agree that the Batman R15 makes no sense. (Biff! Sock! Pow! Yuck!) It is the least desirable of the announced releases.

AW has issued a lot of the same cars with different paint. They have to recover their tooling costs. But they do make new bodies too - like the Indy car. The key is to select bodies that can be reissued simply by changing the paint. That is what is nice about the NHRA stuff. The funny cars and top fuel cars are generic enough that they can be reissued indefinitely.

Some of the bodies that AW has done are unique to 1 car (Batmobile, BTF Delorean). Now they are doing KITT. There are limited ways to reissue those cars (chrome, Iwheels). Since they cannot reissue those cars, they reissue other cars.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

A/GS said:


> It doesn't require a crystal ball Ralphthe3rd to see the paint schemes of the next Legends FC's. Simply check out the diecast FC's Auto World released. The 71 Chevy Camaro will be either " Fighting Irish " or " Jeg's ". The 72 Mustang will be " Shirley " cha cha " Muldowney " or " Trojan Horse ". The Charger will be " Don Garlits " or " White Bear Dodge ".


The first 2 Legends releases had 4 cars. I imagine the next Legends release will have 4 cars, and the paint schemes will be drawn from the 1/18 diecast Legends cars, as you described. However, It might just have 3 cars. The big question for me is the Legends drag strip. Will it have an historic matchup, like Kalitta vs Muldowney? Could it have a couple of top fuel legends? We will have to wait and see.

I hope they do more of these Legends cars. The same bodies doesn't bother me, as long as they do a new one occasionally.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> A/GS
> 
> I agree that the Batman R15 makes no sense. (Biff! Sock! Pow! Yuck!) It is the least desirable of the announced releases.
> 
> ...


they have an over-stock of Batmobiles from the 1st release... so...
the F-1 BODIES ONLY, are Now available @; Bud's HO :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Legends Funny Cars*



A/GS said:


> -snip- Just like the legends funny car upcoming release. The same 3 model funny cars released for the 3rd time; is 2 times too many ! *I realize that there were only 3 models of funny cars back then: the Mustang, Camaro, and Charger.* Would it kill them to release some different car models ? If they can't release anything new; then they should't bother releasing anything at all. A new coat of paint just doesn't cover it anymore. I have this nightmare where this sot car company keeps releasing the same cars over and over; ....it's NOT a dream ! it's really happening ! GOD protect us from this madness !!! :tongue:


 I guess what I highlighted was meant as Sarcasm ? As back in the early 70's I remember Cudas, Challengers, Dusters, Demons, Satellites, Javelin, Dart, Pinto, Vega, Firebird, Grand-Am, etc-Funny Cars... heck, why can't they re-paint the Grand-Am body and use it ! ?

*sighs


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

There is bashing of the Auto World releases as it's always the same stuff over and over. It's not even so much what they do, it's more what they don't do. Look at their die-cast lines for example. There are so many releases that would make great slot cars but we never see them. I remember all the way back to the JL/AW booth at World Show 2000 in Richfield,Ohio. They had a big picture display of what was coming up for Thunderjet slot cars. There was the Aurora Batmobile along with cars from James Bond, Green Hornet, and many more never released body styles. I remember having a discussion where they wrote down ideas from all of us for new releases. Well...I'm still waiting. There have been some good things along the way...but there could be so much more. If they are not marketing to that target group...then who?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Look, AutoWorld Already HAS A Beautiful Pontiac Grand-Am Funny Car body for the 4Gear Chassis, why could they have brought out Mickey Thompsons Grand-Am ?

























or....Dave Sano's Grand-Am


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

whatever happened to the Monster Tucks and their purchase of the Marchon tooling for those cars?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

That Grand Am suggestion is a good one. I don't know if anyone at AW reads this board any more. You need to send an email to AW. If you want AW to benefit from your ideas, you need to get the ideas into their hands.

That doesn't mean they will adopt the suggestion. Sometimes licensing issues can kill a project.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I have a little more news.

There will be 4 cars in the Legends release, 6 cars in the Willys release, and 4 cars in the TJ Silver Screen release.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I guess what I highlighted was meant as Sarcasm ? As back in the early 70's I remember Cudas, Challengers, Dusters, Demons, Satellites, Javelin, Dart, Pinto, Vega, Firebird, Grand-Am, etc-Funny Cars... heck, why can't they re-paint the Grand-Am body and use it ! ?


I always liked the Monzas (I had one). 

That is one of the problems with the Legends cars. There were a lot of different bodies. That means more AW tooling costs. You can't expect AW to make all new bodies for each release. I just hope they do a new body every now and then. As I understand it, the cost of making diecast tooling is less than injection molding.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

lenny said:


> whatever happened to the Monster Tucks and their purchase of the Marchon tooling for those cars?


Those are the two products I really want to hear about too. Monsters because I love Monster Trucks and I'm too impatient to build my own chassis and the Marchon cars because a modern Marchon chassis has the potential to be a superb inline magnet racer. 

The old chassis is highly rated but I find them finickety to set up due to production variance. Get that eliminated and it will be awesome.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gareth said:


> Those are the two products I really want to hear about too. Monsters because I love Monster Trucks and I'm too impatient to build my own chassis and the Marchon cars because a modern Marchon chassis has the potential to be a superb inline magnet racer.
> 
> The old chassis is highly rated but I find them finickety to set up due to production variance. Get that eliminated and it will be awesome.


er, I "May" get in trouble here, but, Hittman (Johnny Davis) has built some GREAT T-Jet monster trucks....
"Maybe" U could ask him to do 1 for U (Consignment $$) (??)

I have 1, plus several "Keaton" Batmobiles, Rail-Dragster, Oscar Myer Wienermobile (Xmas in July exchange).. and maybe a few that I forgot...

just a thought... 
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd certainly like that Bubba but the $$$ are a little tight at the moment and I am in a constant battle with her indoors over any slot expenditure!!

For example I am putting on a work event and needed to invest in an upgraded laptiming and control system plus track wiring which has ended up costing a bit more than anticipated. 

But I'm all like :woohoo: "check out my Ardunio" and she's all like 

So long story short, I'd really like to see some photos of Hittman's truck and realistically I'm just gonna have to learn to solder. Mind you by the time the AW trucks come out, I'll probably be out of my spending ban and can buy them!!

I did have an offer of a John Peckham HOMPTA truck but I couldn't justify the expense.


----------

